# Norwegian: Må stå over en kamp



## Grefsen

I was just attempting to read the following article and was wondering what would be a good translation for the expression "må stå over en kamp" used in this headline?

[url=http://www.lsk-kvinner.no/sak/004230.asp]Dorte *må stå over en kamp*[/URL]

As I understand it, the player in question, Dorte Dalum, will not be allowed to play in her club's next match because of a *"rødt kort"* she received in the Cup semifinal match last week.  One possible translation for "må stå over en kamp" could be "must stand over one match," but in the context of this article I take it to mean, "must miss one match" or something close to that. 

Har noen kommentarer eller forslag?


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei
Det gjelder "calcio femminile."..kvinner FK
Jeg har funnet noe mer og litt forskjellig i artikkelen..
hun "må sone en kamp..." betyr scontare una squalifica / saltare una partita /dvs.non potrà essere/scendere in campo/  a causa del cartellino rosso cioè dell'espulsione //på italiensk
Beklager, jeg har skrevet nesten alt i/på italiensk men jeg går ut fra at du kan forstå det samme...
Mvh


----------



## Havfruen

Hei,

I think the most idiomatic way to say this in English would be "must sit out a match" or "will be sidelined for a match".

Surely Grefsen is the expert on women's football rules, but my understanding is a player receiving a red card must leave the current match and also sit out the next match.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei / Hi 

Jepp (slang), you are on the right way.
I got it !
Nå kan jeg tolke tittelen/ tekesten  :
å stå over = vente //
å stå over en kamp // bokstavelig : å vente på en kamp // aspettare una partita
i betydningen av : saltare un turno/la partita , med andre ord she "must miss one match" som du tidligere sa.
Hdt
Mvh


----------



## hanne

"Stå over" just means that she will not take part in the match - it doesn't indicate anything about the reason (whether it's by necessity or choice). If the coach had simply decided that s/he'd use another player instead for the match, you could also use the same headline. Or if Dorte had decided herself that she'd want to skip one match (but in that case you'd have to change "må", because then it wouldn't be imposed on her).

I like the similarity to Havfruen's "sit out" - it's pretty much the same expression, only difference is whether she's sitting or standing ).


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei
Hvis en fotballdommer viser et rødt kort til spilleren , betyr det at spilleren straks må gå ut fra fotballbanen.  Kampen er over/ferdig for denne spilleren pga. rød kørt og følgende utvisning.
I tillegg, etter ligafotballens regler i Italia, kan spilleren ikke innkalles av fotballtreneren for den neste gang(en)* som kommer etter kampen der spilleren fikk den røde kortet.  
Den vedkommende spilleren skal ikke (kunne) sitte på  benken sammen med sin fotballtrener og innbyttere i/under to omganger til kampen. 
Jeg går ut fra at det er det samme i Norge.
Er det det det er ? Kanskje det.
Den kvinnespilleren derfor kan ikke spille neste kampen der hun fikk det røde kortet og heller ikke må hun være sittet på lagbenken.
Beklager om mulige feil som teksten min kunne inneholde.
Takk for oppmerksomheten.
Mvh 

Ermanno


----------



## hanne

I don't think the English expression "sit out" means "sit on the bench", I think it's "out" as in "wait out" something. Anyway, "sit" could also refer to sitting on the stands (with the other spectators) - which I think most players like to do, when they're not playing .

And by the way, "sidde over" is indeed an alternative to "stå over", with the same meaning (at least in Danish, so presumably in Norwegian too).


----------



## Havfruen

"sit out" means you will not play or participate. The reason could be a red card, illness or injury, the coach's decision, etc.

Interestingly, a synonym is to be "benched". 

If a player is sitting out the game or is benched, presumably she/he is sitting on a bench, watching the game.


----------



## Magb

hanne said:


> And by the way, "sidde over" is indeed an alternative to "stå over", with the same meaning (at least in Danish, so presumably in Norwegian too).



Not really. _Sitte over_ doesn't sound right in this context, to me. "Han må sitte over" only gets 1 google hit, and it's not a relevant one. "Han skal sidde over" gives a couple of thousand hits, most of which look relevant to the situation we're discussing.


----------

